
Ask HN: Which mouse do you use? - thomk
I have the Apple Magic mouse but its the old kind where you have to keep replacing the batteries. I want an upgrade, I code all day, what does everyone use and love?<p>I&#x27;m not opposed to going vertical!
======
ryanponce
I use a Logitech MX Master. I’ve had it for a long time and it’s my favorite
mouse I’ve ever used.

------
stephenr
I use a Magic Mouse v2 (or whatever the new one is called..)

Works well. Charges crazily quickly.

------
simonblack
_its the old kind where you have to keep replacing the batteries_

Mine's even older: Logitech 2 button plus scrollwheel, with cable. I NEVER
have to replace batteries.

~~~
thomk
The mouse in my laptop bag is corded for the same reason!

